# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  A nevojitet hapja e fakultetit te gazetarise ne USHT apo UEJL?

## antonio28

Derisa USHT dhe UEJL duplifikojnë fakultetet

Shqiptarët e Maqedonisë mbesin pa fakultet të gazetarisë



Hapja e fakulteteve apo katedrave te gazetarisë në dy universitetet në gjuhën shqipe në Maqedoni vlerësohet të jetë një nevojë imanente e kohës, e cila imponohet nga zhvillimi i hovshëm teknologjik dhe profesional i mediave. 

Kryeredaktoret e mediave në gjuhën shqipe në Maqedoni ankohen për mungesë të gazetarëve dhe për këtë situatë akuzojnë dy universitetet në gjuhën shqipe, të cilët, sipas tyre, kanë duplifikuar disa fakultete kurse nuk e kanë parë të arsyeshme të themelojnë një të gazetarisë. 

Gazetari i diplomuar, Sefer Tahiri, i cili është para magjistrimit në lëminë e shkencave të kominikimit, u shpreh se hapja e një katedre të gazetarisë në gjuhën shqipe është e arsyeshme, edhe perkunder faktit se në Fakultetin Juridik në Shkup funksionon katedra e gazetarisë, por në gjuhën maqedonase.

Për shkak të ekzistimit të barierave politiko-etnike nga ana e Universitetit të Shkupit, numri i studentëve shqiptarë në këtë katedër vite me rradhë ka qenë i vogël, theksoi Tahiri. 

Sipas tij, gazetaria padyshim se duhet të jetë objekt i studimeve univerzitare në gjuhën shqipe ngjajshëm si ekonomia, drejtësia apo historia. 

Gazetarisë shqiptare aktualisht i mungon profesionalizmi i duhur dhe pikerisht një katedër e tillë do të ishte një kontribut i rëndësishëm për të patur media më profesionale, më korrekte dhe më objektive, deklaroi Tahiri.

Zëdhënësi i Ministrisë së Arsimit, Numan Sallai, pajtohet me konstatimin se ka mungesë të fakultetit të gazetarisë në gjuhën shqipe por shtoi se iniciativa duhet të rrjedhë nga vetë universitetet.

Nëse një universitet vlerëson se ka nevojë të hapet fakultet apo katedër, atëherë duhet të ngrisë iniciative konform kushteve të parapara me ligj. Më pastaj vendimin e merr Komisioni akreditues, theksoi Sallai. 

Në UEJL thonë se ekziston Fakulteti i Shkencave të Komunikimit në kuadër të së cilit ekziston drejtimi i studimit të mediave.

Në këtë fakultet ekziston edhe gazetaria si lëmi e veçantë e mediave. Megjithatë, në ciklin e dytë të studimeve postdiplomike ne në të ardhmen mund të ofrojmë profilim të gazetarit si profesionist, tha zëdhënësja e UEJL-së, Adelina Marku. 

Në Universitetin Shtetëror të Tetovës (USHT) thonë se ende nuk është menduar në këtë drejtim.

Nuk ka iniciativë për themelimin e fakultetit të gazetarisë, por nuk do të thotë se në të ardhmen nuk do të ketë program studimor për këtë lëmi, i cili do të funksiononte në kuadër të ndonjë fakulteti ekzistues, deklaruan në USHT. 

http://www.apj.org.mk/

----------

